
Democracy Is Dying as Technocrats Watch - paulpauper
https://foreignpolicy.com/2016/12/23/democracy-is-dying-as-technocrats-watch/
======
krapp
So Hillary lost because she appealed to reason as Trump appealed to emotion?
Nerds vs. jocks writ large?

    
    
        Her campaign website listed bullet-point plans to solve 
        41 different measurable problems, each one containing 
        multiple sub-plans to solve multiple sub-problems. 
    
        There was even a plan to protect the interests of dogs,
        cats, and horses.
    

This is presented as a point of ridicule, but am I the only person in the
country who sees this as a _good_ thing?

At the very least, I find having a plan more compelling than having vague
rhetoric and bluster.

------
zigzigzag
What a load of garbage. The reason Trump and other politicians attack
"technocrats" is that politically they are overwhelmingly unrepresentative of
the population they're meant to serve. Combine that with little accountability
and the ability for regulatory bodies can make new law on the fly, and you
have a recipe for corruption, disconnect and resentment.

Case in point, Clinton got 91% of the vote in DC:

[http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/district-of-
columbi...](http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/district-of-columbia-
president-clinton-trump)

------
imaginenore
Of course it's not essential to live in a democracy. Pretty much nobody in the
world lives in a democracy. Most people live in either representative
republics or monarchies.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_system_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_system_of_government)

There are very few countries that even tried a democracy - Switzerland is one
of them, which is a hybrid between a republic and direct democracy.

